

Show HN: My kid brother's first Unity3D game - msmakhlouf
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.CreativeArts.DeliveryTruckDriver3D

======
turnip1979
Amazing! How old is this kid? He is going places for sure!

Did he code this in C#? Did he make his own art assets or download them?

